# Just bought this amazing Alpina Heritage Chronograph!



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

I was walking buy a watch store and saw this in the window. I loved the case design, the cream dial, and the spiral telemeter. Apparently it was new old stock. They were trying to clear it out for new inventory so I got it for about 1/2 retail list price. I wasn't planning on buying a new watch but I had to have it. Does anyone know what years it was produced? This is a photo I found on the web. I'll try and take some pics this weekend. It looks much better in person. Domed sapphire crystal, perfect size, great color....very unique.










They also had this one in stock. Also a great looking watch.


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: Just bought this amazing Alpina!*


----------



## kaka23 (Aug 17, 2010)

*Re: Just bought this amazing Alpina!*

Nice watch.. Wear it in good health!


----------



## tomsimac (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: Just bought this amazing Alpina!*

Tell us more
sadly just sold mine


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: Just bought this amazing Alpina!*



tomsimac said:


> Tell us more
> sadly just sold mine


It looks like the original retail was around $2,700 to $2,800 according to various websites. I paid $1,500 which seems more than fair. Another great thing about the watch is the 22mm lugs. I don't think I've ever seen another 38mm watch with 22mm lugs. It works because of the cushion case. The chronograph feature works well and it looks like it runs a modified eta 2894 - a very good movement.

I found this quote about a limited edition DOXA watch, the SUB600 T-GRAPH

"However, the new T-Graph was a limited run of only 250 watches and was designed to be the new Doxa flagship, so in the end Doxa decided on the ETA 2894. This was a much more expensive movement than the Valjoux 7750 and also a higher grade mechanism. The ETA 2894 has 37 jewels, Incabloc shock protection, sweep seconds, date at 4 o'clock, automatic and runs at 28800 bph. This was ETA's newest, finest and highest-grade movement to date. It had been promoted in the major publications directed at the professional watchmakers and jewelers as a symbol of their watchmaking brilliance and is considered by many as one of the most reliable and accurate movements ever made."

Most watches with that movement cost $4000+ so I'm very happy with what I paid. I love the hands on the watch. It's great that they kept most of the same look on the new Aviation Chronograph. I really love the look of the *AL-860SCP4S6.
*









Looks like you can also get that one for a bit more than what I paid. It's a more modern version. 44mm.


----------

